# Flathead, channels, and blues, when do they spawn?



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I know it has been talked about before, but just when do these fish spawn? I always thought that the channel cats were first, and the flathead are more toward hot weather. I don't have a clue as to when the blues spawn. Are we getting close to the spawn for the flatheads? This may be in the wrong section, but I am talking about the Ohio River mostly.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Channels early to mid June..Flatheads Late June thru July..Dont know about blues.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

i always thought channels were more late june to mid july.?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Channel cats are spawning now in the areas I fish, I have caught males with the big swelled up heads, and females that were droping eggs.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think blues spawn early, when the water is in the upper 50's. I know I heard they were about to spawn in the Cumberland River late Feb. or March?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Blues spawn very early like mrfishohio said. Flatheads usually late June through July, like flathunter said, channels spawn through out the summer. Remember, water temps has EVERYTHING to do with the spawn. Not the date, month, week etc. etc. It's the temps that determine this[spawn] CATKING


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

because catfish are horny!!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

flatheads will spawn in the ohio about a week or two before the 4th of july know this well from years gone by might as well watch the colers in the sky because the fishing stinks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I caught 2 channel cats on Sunday 6/6 that were definately spawning. They were caught in a small shallow 100 acre lake. (Clark Lake) I'm not sure what the exact water temp was


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the good info. I'm sorry I haven't been on line for a while and haven't been able to respond. So it sounds like the channel cats are spawning now and will continue to spawn. The flatheads are probably spawning and will though July. The blues have already spawned out. So now my next question is.....can you catch flatheads and blues during the spawn, or does it pretty much shut down. I know the channels will still cooperate. Fast pitch softball is nearly over, and I am ready to start fishing. I just hope the catfish are ready.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Flatheads spawn RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

so are we saying that catfishing sucks around the 4th of july? i was planning a trip next weekend....


----------

